# x264 movie (mkv file) wont play



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

I use VLC for playing movies @ home. Just for the heck of it - since my LCD TV is 1080p I thought I'd try to play an HD movie from the PC to the TV. I can't get VLC to play the only MKV file I have. 

I have a dual head ATI video adapter - output 1 is the DVI connector which I have ( with a DVI to HDMI adapter) have connected to my Sharp Aquos TV. I can play movies on this no problem, just not MKV files.

Audio plays without stuttering, just no video. All I get is a black screen where there should be video playing. Occasionally I get a gray screen, but more often than not it's black. If I forward to the beginning of a chapter I get 1 still frame of video and of course the audio. 

Any thought on how to correct this? I have Matroska Diag, but don't know what it's telling me.

BTW running XP, SP3 on a 2.6Ghz Intel P4 with 2Gb RAM

Thank You

S~


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The file might be corrupt.


----------



## Velstyx (Jun 5, 2010)

Try downloading CCCP codec pack... who knows, it might work.
I've had loads of problems with .mkv files too, the fact that they're becoming a lot more common doesn't help :/
Think you've got it bad? Try playing it through a PS3 hahahaha

Good luck, hope you get it working


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

There's also the *K-Lite Codec Pack*. It includes the *Media Player Classic - Home Cinema*. It supports a lot of file formats, including *.mkv*.


----------



## minimustangs (Jul 5, 2009)

*RE: file might be corrupt.*

You're right - it could be, I wouldn't have anyway to tell since I don't have more of them. It was an experiment only to view video at the max resolution my TV can run at. Given the complexity, it might not be worth the effort, however now that it's a (perceived) problem, it's going to be nagging at me until I determine what it is and at least make an attempt to fix it.

I do get some video at times...depending on whether I use Media Center Classic or some other video player. THis of course is under XP.

Linux throws a whole different spin on things... I get audio and video, it's just choppy. Which could have something to do with drivers (or lack thereof) not being configured correctly, I don't know quite yet. All other file types seem to run fine.

I have to run my dual head ATI Radeon 9xxx card ( I forget which one it is) with VGA port (#2) hooked up to my LCD monitor as primary display, and the DVI port (#1) as video output 2 - if that makes any sense. I don't think the computer really cares, but you never know.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

also try mkvextract and mkv merge

try handbrake to repair the mkv file if its corrupt


----------



## jimmy8765 (Jun 19, 2010)

Try Media Player Classic
http://camcordervideoshare.com/how-...n-hdtv-using-media-player-classic-homecinema/

Maybe you can transfer mkv to mpeg/wmv/avi.


----------

